# how do I post pics of pups



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

I don't seem to be bright enough to follow the instructions that I saw.

Can someone talk a non computer person through the process?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

With your picture on your computer make sure its not larger than 640x480. Then join a site like photobucket.com and upload the photo there. Then they will have a link for the photo so click that to copy the link then paste it into the post message box here. Add your text and post. Use the PHP code not html. Sounds harder than it is.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Ross,

Thanks, have them at "I have pups".


----------

